# AM or PM?



## Lightningboy (Nov 11, 2011)

OK, been trying coyote hunting for two years now. I know I'm on dogs. I've heard them at varying times on the private land I hunt. Seen plenty of tracks. Several sightings each deer season.

My daughter is my partner. We set up with the wind to our faces, or slightly cross wind depending on spot we hunt. We hunt the edges of heavy cover, with open fields to our backs to prevent an "end around". We're careful to be quiet in our set up. We wear predator camo to suit the season. We make sure we are against a background that we will melt into. Have tried both electronic and hand calls.

Ain't seen a lick of fur yet. I know there are undisturbed dogs there. 600+ acres of uninhabited private land. Surrounded by large blocks of private land. BTW- neighbors are NOT the kind to let anyone hunt there property, so I know there aren't any traveling callers in the neighborhood.

Only thing I can think of is that we have always gone out in the late afternoon/evening. Our calling can't be too bad, we have on two occasions woken up a neighborhood bear.

Anyone want to lend a little AM/PM experience advice? I want to knock down some fur, have found too many fawn bones the last couple of years. It's become a goal/trophy for me to do now. :help:


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

do you mind me asking what part of michigan you are hunting? and dont worry you are not the only one getting fooled by these dogs. I have done six sets this season so far (45 minute long stands) and no sightings. Only memorable moment was a big owl taking my mojo critter decoy away into the sky. Which reminds me I have to buy a replacement top for that now! but keep at it and good luck.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

If you have trail cams put them out where you see the most tracks. At least you'll have an idea of the time they are there.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Yotes are like deer and can cover a lot of ground it is nice if you know there are dogs in a section and to have several spots within that section to call as you may do everything right but the yotes could be a 1/2 mile away and not hear you!
It's a lot different hunt in Michigan compared to the wide open western states.


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey Lightning I am no pro but here's my .02. I never set-up with my back downwind unless I have a natural block (river etc.) to prevent them from circling downwind. A field is not a block. I use a crosswind. If I am facing 12:00, I like the wind direction from 4:00 to 10:00 or from 8:00 to 2:00. With the wind slightly over my shoulder I can always see downwind by moving my eyes and not turning my head. Less movement is better. 8 out of 10 coyotes will circle downwind. Always have a good view/shot downwind but before the coyote gets into your scent. I have had coyotes come in crosswind and upwind. Don't believe that a coyote WILL NOT come into a field, some will.:SHOCKED: True they are more comfortable under the cover of the woods and I am not saying that they will come 100's of yards into a field, however, I have shot more coyotes 1-100 yds. into a field than I have deep in the woods. I hunt at sunrise and sunset. I highly doubt they would come out of the woods midday. I am more successful at sunset, a friend of mine is more successful at sunrise. Go figure! I think that camo pattern is less important than lack of movement. If there's no snow on the ground then I wear realtree ap, not a single green leaf on a tree this time of year but I wear realtree ap. And I occasionally shoot a coyote. Like I said, I am no pro but these are a few things that work for me. Keep at 'em and good luck!!


----------



## Lightningboy (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, they all help me think this thing through.

Even though it's not your everyday pattern, I'm sold on the effectiveness of Predator camo. Most camo patterns make you look like a tree, predator makes you look like a patch of woods. BTW, we keep our movements to a minimum. When the t-rex comes, freeze, they key on movement. (Jurrasic park) I have had the most success with camo when wearing predator. As long as I'm still, even humans I'm with say it's hard to pick me out. Does a superior job of breaking up your outline.

I agree that a field doesn't guarantee that a coyote won't move out in the open. But I figure an animal that smart will be reluctant to be out in the open if it doesn't have too.

We're gonna give some AM hunting a shot. Thinking back on the times we have seen coyotes while deer hunting, most times have been in the AM. Also, most times I have heard them cut loose howling have been just after dark. Maybe the yotes in my area become active at dark, and overlap into the morning?

I will put some fur down yet. I'm a good learner, and reluctant to quit.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I have killed them all times of the day. Is one time better than the other? I dont think so. If your calling sounds like a wounded animal or another coyote and if coyotes are in the area i really believe they will come. Now whether or not your set up properly and you see them is a different story. But i truly believe that if they hear it they will come, more so on instinct,but if something is off, you wont even know they were there, unless there is snow and you find their tracks. You'll know if you were busted when you see tracks that were coming your direction and then all of a sudden turn away. Then you have to determine what did you do wrong. Did they see you? Did something not sound right? Did they smell you?


----------

